# My Massey MF35



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

Looks way better than when I got it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Very nice looking tractor Brian i like to see people keep the old iron up and running.
 
Jody


----------



## Randy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

Always liked Masseys red and gray color scheme. Really good looking tractor. Quite a shine on that hood.  Randy


----------

